# Recherche app de planning



## jeremyl (18 Août 2011)

Hello,


je suis prof de guitare (sur toulouse pour ceux que ca interresse  ), j'aurais besoin d'un app pour me faire mon planning d'eleve sur la semaine. 

Etant donné qu'une fois etabli, ca bouge pas beaucoup j'ai pas envie de le faire sur ical, j'ai juste besoin d'une visibilité semaine/jour sans dates, juste une planning simple genre "lundi: 13-14h:untel 14-15:autre" etc...

Quelq'un a une piste??


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Larme (18 Août 2011)

Un tableau sous un Exel/Numbers converti en .pdf par exemple ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Août 2011)

Oui, en gros, ce que tu cherches à faire, cest un joli tableau avec « Planning » comme titre...
Une application dédiée risque dêtre difficile à trouver, car un peu restrictive.
Mais toute application sachant faire un tableau devrait te convenir...


----------

